# MMA worse than Boxing?



## Marvin (Jun 22, 2006)

Taken From Reuters
"the new study, published in the British Journal of Sports Medicine, suggests that mixed martial arts actually poses a greater risk of concussion.In a review of 642 televised matches, Dr. George J. Buse of the Cannon Air Force Base in Clovis, New Mexico, found that 28 percent were stopped because a fighter suffered a head impact that left him disoriented or unresponsive.
That proportion is much higher than whats been documented in other combat sports, including boxing and kickboxing, according to Buse.
The study has its limits, however. Buse viewed videotapes of mixed martial arts matches televised between 1993 and 2003, and documented how each fight ended. Though head blows accounted for the highest proportion of match stoppages, its not clear how severely injured each fighter was.
Still, Buse writes, its likely that the signs these fighters displayed  altered consciousness, unsteady legs  were the result of a concussion
As mentioned, video analysis alone cannot determine the extent to which fighters were injured in any of these situations, Buse acknowledges. However, he writes, this study did identify salient medical issues, of which blunt head trauma may be most concerning. More studies, he concludes, should look into the long-term physical toll of the sport."

http://bjsm.bmjjournals.com/cgi/content/abstract/40/2/169


I question the methodologies used in this research paper​


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 22, 2006)

Not having read anymore then that yet, met too.

Yes, MMA fights get stopped more often do to a knock on the head, but in boxing that's not a fight stopper, it's a standing 8 or a 10 count, then send them back in...


----------



## Marvin (Jun 22, 2006)

Bill O'Riely, media shill to the extreme had Dana White and Rich Franklin on his show.
Watch how O'riely tries to  get them to "admit" his side of the story
I couldn't watch more than 3 mins and had to shut it off.
Fair and Balanced :angry: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uKxxRsfpQs&search=dana%20white%20bill%20o%27reilly


----------



## Marvin (Jun 22, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Yes, MMA fights get stopped more often do to a knock on the head, but in boxing that's not a fight stopper, it's a standing 8 or a 10 count, then send them back in...


 
Exactly!
You can't tap in a Boxing match.


----------

